# Newly designed tablesaw prevents kickback



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Miracle Shield Blocks Kickback - Fine Woodworking


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

OH,Cmon gang, Its April Fools Day, wheres your sense of humor


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ROFLMAO.. Yep!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very cool item. I want one for my saw. Or, maybe an airbag between me and the saw. Then I don't think I wood need the long push sticks.


----------

